# Inappropriate placement...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it just me or do others see this…


> ?
> I just got notification on facebook of a *PROJECT* reaching *Daily Top 3* status ...
> So not only *NOT* a Project… should have been in the workshop jigs etc section but it was part one…so NOT even finished…it was part one of a *BLOG* ...IMHO
> What part of…..IS IT A FINISHED *PROJECT* .... do they not understand….
> ...


?
What say you all????


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I do not get ANYTHING from Facebook…
... I don't think I'm missing anything… except saving some time…
... So, I would Ignore the FB stuff…

BUT, That's just me…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm with Joe, I don't fool with FB period.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Facebook…Wastebook.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there a link to it , Larry ?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Who is facebook?

seriously I would ignore it. Do check the projects, theysome cool ones that pops up here and there.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't FB either. Nor do I MS, nor LI, nor Tweet. Tweeting is what birds do, right?  I don't watch the news either. I like my privacy(refer to my Buddy icon to your left). If you want to reach me, then call me or email me. If you don't have my number or email, then I may not want to talk to you.

Yeah, there are several threads that should be tucked away in the NST forum, but are not. How about 'How my dog ate my snowman' posts in the blog section? The mgt. is too leinient IMO. Oh, but I hear that some plane refurbs get deleted without notice when they are posted as projects. Go figure on that one.

I flag inappropriate posts as I run across them as spam. When I run across posts with the F word cleverly disguised(or sometimes not), in addition to flagging them as offensive, I often block that person. There's just no place for that on a suposedly family friendly site. Although, *even the managment is waffling on that one*, so it seems. I can think of three people, however, that have won me over and I have un-blocked them. Right Bertha?  The fact is, it doesn't add anything to the conversation other than displaying the person's apparent lack of vocabulary.

OTOH, *this is still one of the best sites around*.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just got this 
on my home e-mail
addressed thru Lumberjocks

(but there is nothing here on site)

From: [email protected]
Subject: ORDER NEEDED….
Date: February 12, 2012 3:17:55 PM MST
To: [email protected]

Am Dave Bills
I want to know whether you carry (Power Carver) in stock for sale if you do so email me with the sizes and the price ranges on that so that i will know the quantity to offer .Awaiting for your prompt reply. And do you accept credit card for this order.
Thank you.
Dave Bills.

so i wrote back ;

send all credit cards and their pin numbers
($1,0000 minimum value each)

i will send you my thanks in the mail

forget the power carver
i have nothing to sell
use a sharp butter knife


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Regardless of how I got notified… I do not think part one of anything is a FINISHED project… and there is a section for timber gloats, tool refurbs and jigs for the workshop….just not in the project section…
While this is still the best site… after mine…LOL….I think that my time here is nearly up….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

David… That's FUNNY!

Facebook gets Hacked all the time…

*DO NOT BELIEVE ANYTHING YOU GET FROM FACEBOOK.*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Larry, I feel your pain and frustration over the people that can't read and comprehend the rules for posting or just basically don't give a sweet F#*% ! 
Don't let the idiots get you down , and please don't leave us , my friend. : )
Share the link with us and we all can FLAG it : )


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is about facebook or projects that aren't woodworking projects. I don't do facebook, I'm no help with that. I've seen projects posted that had no woodworking involved. I've seen wood posted as projects that had no work done to them, other than loading and unloading from a truck.

Larry, I think I'm seeing what you're seeing, but I just let it go. Just like forums I think don't belong here. I don't know if the rules have changed or what.

I think flagging should be reserved for something offensive, but then that's someone's opinion.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry,

I know what you mean. I get the same notices on Facebook and on Twitter. It's nothing to do with how we receive this stuff, after all, we signed up for the notices on Facebook when we liked them. I don't have a problem with receiving these. I think I have the same problem though. One of them today was this project. Now he's doing a great job on what he is building there, and yes it is made from wood, but come on guys. This is NOT a FINISHED PROJECT! Yes I'm interested in the subject matter as well. But like you Larry I hesitate to be the one to report these posts as I don't need to be the bad guy.

I sound like I'm ranting, but for me it's simple, follow the laid out rules and we won't get so frusterated about these things.

Mike


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a site feedback post for the work they are doing here
seems they are changing servers
and any feedback can be addressed

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34616


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

And lets take it one step further, off topic posts replies 600 plus, some one trying to get help with projects, 0 replies.
This is Lumberjocks???
or 
off topic forum.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike this is exactly what I meant…Not wanting to name names… but I think that most of these folks think that the projects page is the only way anyone will see their work… Now I am ranting….


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry, It's almost 9pm here.
Guess I'll have a drink and calm myself. lol
What time is it there ? 9am? no drinks for you….
But wait a sec, most of the Aussie sailors I ran with had Vegemite and Fosters for breakfast.

Don't leave just yet Larry, have a wet and come back calmer.

Keep smiling,

Mike


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the calming words Mike… But after 193 projects, 353 blogs, 141 forum topics and having 451 buddies who follow what I do..in just under 3 years….not to mention the thousands of questions answered via PM…..I think I will ease out of here… slowly… maybe a guest post now and then so you know I am not dead….... but for anyone who wants to keep up with what I am doing… check out my blog…

larrysworkshop.wordpress.com

You can also find me on facebook, twitter, stumbleon, linkedin and etsy…as well as

lazylarrysworkshop.com.au

Off for a wet now… it is after 1100 here…take care


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry to hear of your dilemma, Larry. I don't think part of something is a finished project either. I am on FB, but, don't use it that much, mainly just to keep up with my kids & Grands,that are out of state. So, I can't help you there. thnx for the link patron. I didn't know LJ's was in a transition. That's probably why LJ's was down a few times earlier this week. Seems to be working fine, and maybe even faster to me


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with you Larry.
Once when I complained about some guy posting 43 different windmills or something separately, the same day, instead of grouping them in to one post, I heard sniping for three weeks.
So I don't complain anymore, but I also don't follow LJ's as frequently as I used to either.
It has changed over the last year or so, and I don't think for the better.
Unless this changes soon, I will be easing my way out as well.
When I signed up here about 3.5 years ago, there were a lot fewer members and they all played nicely and by the rules. No more.
It is pretty sad.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose I see exactly what your talking about. I thought when one is posting a project it usually asks if it's a finished project and if you say no it's not finished then it directs you to another area. I believed the projects area was for completed projects.

Larry's post isn't about FB it's about project posts on this site why make light of his question?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all who saw what I was trying to say… it was not about FB… that was how I was notified…I don't bother much with the project page anymore… too many *not* projects in it…just a very quick flick through…
Maybe it is too big… and not enough self-discipline when choosing where to post… Either too dumb to know the difference or too ignorant to care….. I know they can write…butt can they read…. [spelling mistake intended]
Snipe all you like…I have paid my dues and then some…


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Larry,
I've been following your work for a long time and I appreciate your technological approach to building cutting boards.
You might not have noticed, but I backed off with my involvement in LJ since the big hoo hoorah about a porn posted and we lost a valued member, Dave Richards.
I don't do ANY social networking because of similar problem there.
I don't blame you for backing off and I think you're too busy to put up with stuff you don't like. I feel the same way about myself.
Still, I hope you'll remain a member and check in from time to time to see what good is going on.
That's what I've been doing.
I 've logged about 2.7 years on this site and have been disappointed, too. Still I like many of you folks and will stay on until I'm no longer welcome.

Cheer up Larry!

By the bye, I did check out your blog and have it bookmarked.

Best regards,
Don


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

funny thing i have been seeing this more and more. i have backed off with time spent here more and more 
not the same place it was when we first started. some good people have already left never to return 
i watch you other sites so i can keep up with you work (i am such a copy cat!)


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Not only not FINISHED but the term THAT IS MADE FROM WOOD does not seem to be understood. I am utterly fed up with projects made from Acrylic, Corian etc being posted. This is a WOODworking site! I also agree with you you, Larry, on the finished project status. I can only assume there are some muppets out there who cannot understand what these simple terms mean or think it is funny to wind other people up. I rarely get this vocal but its about time people joined in. Its not rocket science!

I'm also considering whether to thin out if things don't improve.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I find facebook useful too, and I received this post as well. This is the first one of it's kind I have seen on LJ's methinks it an aberration worth ignoring. Are you leaving us Degoose ? I WILL MISS YOUR PROJECTS AND POSTS ! 
Your North Florida friend Don Schneider , porchfish @ porchfish studio


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Larry, I'll usually take the hit and just comment about how it should be posted elsewhere… sometimes I get heat for it, others I don't… I'll try to soften the message by saying "nice work, but it's probably more appropriate as a blog, or other" but you can' always soften it up.

another thing you can do is PM site manager and point out the inappropriately post which can then be removed, or better yet relocated.

Peace mate!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel your pain, Larry but don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. There are so many good things here that it would be a shame for us to loose you (or anyone else) because of some little peeve like this that can be ignored. Please stick around, ignore the little stuff, enjoy the good stuff and let off steam like this now and then to vent.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with shipwright. Your work and blogs are top rate and much appreciated by the LJ's who are serious about woodworking. Please stay.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, I feel bad for a guy's dog dieing, but it shouldn't go in a blog. It goes in the NonShopTalk forum. And this is not from a new guy. And I like this guy. The guidelines clearly state where things go:

How do you decide where your post belongs?

*Project *- showcase your completed woodworking project

*Blog Entry *- write about your woodworking journey in a casual or tutorial format; whether it is a project in progress, inspiration or a challenge

*Forum Topic *- ask a specific question or post a specific request regarding woodworking techniques or tools.

*Review *- post your personal review of a woodworking tool, course, book, magazine or DVD.

*Choose your post type carefully* to help keep LumberJocks.com a unique and well organized resource for everyone.

Journal your personal woodworking experiences; provide tips and reviews; create a series of blog entries, following the process of a project development, sharing woodworking techniques and interests… (Don't forget to add "tags") Have a woodworking question for your fellow LumberJocks? Start the discussion in our Forums for easy reference by others with the same question.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

@rance…
You're right.
I shouldn't have put it there, given the guidelines, which, as a "non-new guy", I confess that I no longer read, since I thought I knew.
I think, erroneously as you rightly point out, of the blog space as a "siding" off the main track of LJ projects and fora - as a personal space where I can pretty much write about what I like. You'll get no argument from me trying to stretch "woodworking journey" or "inspiration". I guess I've pushed the envelope there until it broke. It was too personal, imo, to be put into non-shop talk. It certainly wasn't really a "project". I was upset and I needed to write about it, and there are people here who have said things in response that has helped.
I have no conclusion to this comment other than to plead guilty.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*KnickKnack:*

I have just looked through a lot of your Projects that you have posted.

I don't know if it's me or what… BUT, every Project that I looked at seemed, to me, to be a very good Project and lived-up to the name Project.

I could find nothing wrong.

Now, if you or anyone else thinks you did something wrong, I'd like to know about it.

*Will someone please tell me?
Are there Links to subject Projects that I can also see?*
Maybe I don't know what a Project is!
(I do think it's a little hard to understand… Project, forum thread, Blog, etc.)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I always get excited when I see your name by a posting. Enjoyed every one. Don't make me keep bumping your threads from now till infinity


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KnickKnack, Yes, I was referring to your post. You are not the only one that falls into that practice though. You, unfortunately, just happened to be one of the most recent that came to mind. If I was too upset about it, I would have linked to it directly. At the time, I thought given your circumstances that I would cut you some slack. Looking back, it probably wasn't any less anonymous. Sometimes I can be so cold and unbending… for other of course, but not for me. I am glad you gained some comfort from your posting.

We all use LJ in different ways. The way I use it has even varied over the time I've been here. I think of 'Projects' as finished projects and 'Blogs' as unfinished projects, tutorials, or for something that requires a series of threads. But all still woodworking related. Actually, the only place I see for non-woodworking threads is in the NST forum. I know posts can get off track from time to time, but threads should at least try to begin with woodworking.

One of the biggest problems I have with LJ is that the 'rules' or 'guidelines' are often not enforced equally across the board. Some seem to get away with what they want while others seem to get dinged repeatedly.

New threads allow you to remove them up to 1hr after they are started. After that, you must contact Debbie or Martin to have them removed. Similar thing when you post on a thread, after an hour, it is out of your hands.

With egg on my face, I have to apologize for specifically pointing you out. *My calloused nature has once again emerged and I apologize. *This is one reason I try to not go to the NST forum. It is couter productive to what I come to LJ for, WW inspiration and R&R. I also don't want to be the one to push you away from the only ww forum you can enjoy online.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Larry, I quit posting anything on facebook. I don't understand how or why you got that message, but I would just ignore it like I do all the notifications. I think it is a real clunky website. I get messages that someone has a message for me and when I click on the link, It never shows me the message. I just delete anything from Facebook. Lumberjocks works so neat and when you click the link, you go right to it.

Lets keep our business here!.................Jim


----------

